# shrimp that will eat bba



## iverson387 (Oct 23, 2007)

are there any shrimp out there that will eat black beard algea? I think a few of these would be a nice addition in my 20 gal.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope non so far. SAE may work.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 27, 2005)

my red cherry shrimp loved bba and cleared it really quick.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You might also try ghost shrimp- IME they eat about anything and everything... plus they're cheap if not! LOL


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

My SAE and my amano shrimp both eat BBA...they clear it out really well and fast!


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Dec 2, 2007)

Ghost shrimp don't eat BBA, at least not in my tank.

I've had some success with hungry Mollies (Hungry as in new to the tank and no fish food being served).


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> You might also try ghost shrimp- IME they eat about anything and everything... plus they're cheap if not! LOL


They won't eat it unless dieing pretty much. they're very bad algae eaters especially since they're omnivores. What they are good for is snail controllroud: 

How about more CO2 and some OD excel?

Solve the problem at it's cause.

-Andrew


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Ghost shrimp are good for snail control? Cause I have thousands of tiny snails in my tank. They are a little bigger then a grain of sand. IF so I'll go get me $5 bucks worth.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

pond snails clear out BBA pretty well.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

It is interesting to see many opinions on what do these shrimps feed on. IMO no shrimps eat BBA.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

IME I have never seen an Oto or a RCS or a CRS eat, GSA, BBA, or Hair algea!!! What are they good for?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> IME I have never seen an Oto or a RCS or a CRS eat, GSA, BBA, or Hair algea!!! What are they good for?


I've watched my RCS eat all of the above. Cool watching them pick at it with their little claws and watch them stuff it in their mouths...


----------

